
Confessions of a Caller-ID spoofer - brk
http://www.networkworld.com/community/node/24934
======
brk
Interesting article. I've used Spoofcard in the past, and it is a pretty well
designed service.

------
xirium
Don't trust the client. Nowadays, it also applies to Caller ID.

